# discus spawn - at last!



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

i hope i don't jinx myself but i can't contain my excitement...on Sunday morning my Cuipera pair laid a small clutch of eggs on one of Rick's pvc pipes (which i just received about a week ago - nothing had worked previously). I have noticed a couple of interesting things, the most striking, is the fact that when the pair change 'fanning' positions, the fish that takes over the 'fanning' job gets very dark (almost black). Then when they leave the 'fanning' position, they lighten up to a beautiful mahogany colour (their normal coloration). Really cool. They sometimes both attend to the 'fanning' but it seems that the female does most of the work. I will get some pictures in the next day or two but (as a rookie) I don't want to give them any reason to eat this batch. The pair came from Shelley through April and have already proven themselves as great parents. They seem to be displaying that trait again. Judging by the quality of the parents, these fry should be exceptional. finger crossed and away we go.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Great news and they seems to be good parents perhaps use those plastic gutter guard to cover the eggs.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Cool, hope it works out for you!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck Claire, keep us posted


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the good wishes but, sadly, they have eaten the eggs on day 4. Probably for the best. It was a small spawning and I think I remember April saying 'if you're going to go to work to raise fry, it might as well be lots of them'. The good news, they are swimming around more confidently and they look fantastic. I will post some pictures soon.


----------

